# New Quantum Coupe



## B5asspat (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all, 

I bought an 83 rocco a couple months ago that's a bit too much of a project for me right now, so I decided to look for another veedub that could be a daily driver and a project. And guess what I stumbled upon for next to nothing? This beauty: 














































1982 Quantum coupe, 1.7l CIS, you know the drill. Runs fine, needs rear brakes but hey, I drove it 90 miles home just by downshifting. 147,000 miles on the clock and the tweed seats look brand new. 

Just thought I'd introduce her. It generates quite a bit more buzz than I thought it would. I know it's a fairly rare car, but I didn't think anyone would know what it is. 

Now to fix the brakes and make her look and run 100% new.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

god they're so ugly, but so cool! 

looking to see the progress on this  

any interior photos?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Malaise brown with window louvers....


----------

